# Charlotte, NC



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

Anyone near here? Want to get a support group going. It could start with just 2 people it doesn't matter. We can't sit by waiting for death, I want to overcome this


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

I live in Burlington, NC. I don't think it's that far from Charlotte, I'm not sure.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Ah, so close yet so far. I'm about 90 minutes from Charlotte.


----------



## WillCedar (Feb 25, 2013)

Just moved to Charlotte a couple months ago. If there's ever a meetup or support group around here, let me know. I'd be up for meeting people here - especially people who could understand why I'm so quiet and nervous. :lol


----------

